# Honey don't bother me...I'll be in the shop....welding



## cmayna (Sep 7, 2015)

I've been running my gas smoker with a hokey make shift rack system to keep the cast iron skillet at a certain elevation above the burner.  Decided today to make a more permanent spacer with some flat 1" bar stock I've had sitting around in the shop.  And yes, when I tell the wife I'll be out in the shop, she knows better than to bother me.














image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Sep 7, 2015


















image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Sep 7, 2015


















image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Sep 7, 2015


















image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Sep 7, 2015


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice job.  And slide proof, to boot.  That should work great.

Gary


----------



## cmayna (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks,

Wish I had done this long ago.  Instead I had a couple mini bricks stacked on each side of the ring with a circular grill resting on top and then the skillet.  Way too messy...it was.


----------



## lte241 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hmmmmm.....now I may have to go and steal that idea!


----------



## lte241 (Nov 10, 2015)

I am guessing that each bar is about 12" long? ...


----------



## lte241 (Nov 10, 2015)

I am guessing that each bar is about 12" long? ...


----------



## cmayna (Nov 10, 2015)

Maybe, but give me a little time and I'll go check.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 10, 2015)

Each of the three bars are 10 3/4" in length.  Your particular set up might require something slightly different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lte241 (Nov 16, 2015)

Craig... thank you for the info...I have the masterbuilt pro 2 door... so it looks pretty much like i have the same... you could probably sell those things and make a couple bucks...


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice metal work


----------



## craig v (Jan 3, 2017)

What is a "AMNTS"?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 4, 2017)

Amaz'n Tube Smoker













SS smoker AMNTS.png



__ daveomak
__ Jan 4, 2017


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2017)

I too would say that you have a Master Built the original chip pan from them I just set the fry pan on top of it then it burned out and fell apart. as well as the ring above the burner so welding friend made me a new ring and I took the great from my side burn on my gas grill and just laid it on top of the fire ring and it works great. But your work looks great just keep on smoking.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Warren


----------



## r2 builders (Jan 10, 2017)

Just a question. 
I have a MSB vertical propane Smoker. 
I removed the stock chip burner and placed a grate directly  on top of the burner then the CI skillet on top.
I haven't had any issues that I can tell but would  it be better to raise the grate a little  above the burner?

r2


----------



## cmayna (Jan 11, 2017)

I think if there's ways for the heat to escape around the skillet then you should be fine.   At times, I thought of making another skillet support but maybe half the height of my current one.  Does the skillet have to be 1" above the ring?   Yes, the lower I drop the skillet position, the hotter the skillet will get.   Is that a good or bad thing?  Think it all depends on each person's set up and what type of smoking fuel are you burning?   Wood chunks in the skillet will be impacted directly, but if you use a AMNTS, it would all depend on where related to the skillet it typically resides.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

cmayna said:


> I've been running my gas smoker with a hokey make shift rack system to keep the cast iron skillet at a certain elevation above the burner. Decided today to make a more permanent spacer with some flat 1" bar stock I've had sitting around in the shop. And yes, when I tell the wife I'll be out in the shop, she knows better than to bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cmayna said:


> I've been running my gas smoker with a hokey make shift rack system to keep the cast iron skillet at a certain elevation above the burner. Decided today to make a more permanent spacer with some flat 1" bar stock I've had sitting around in the shop. And yes, when I tell the wife I'll be out in the shop, she knows better than to bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your thread and pics look as If I had posted that myself ! LOL  You must be my lost Brother from the other Mother?  I have an old 1950's vintage fridge I use for a cold smoker and over the years I have found myself changing little things along the way to make it a little more user friendly. I think I have tried it all in there, electric hot plate, LP, and now I an down to KingsFord Briquets or Ash wood for the main heat source with added wood chips for different smoke flavor.

Next I am going to built a smoke box for the side of it and plumb the smoke into the side with a small pipe running on the bottom and come out in the middle of the main smoker box. This way I don't have to keep opening the main door all the time to add more wood and loose my core heat.

As a Newbie here, I have slowly started to post a few pics to my profile. If you are interested and get a chance, you should look at a few of my Homemade  projects. I have an awesome meat grinder setup I built out of misc. scrap.  A no. 32 chopper, with a 17:1 gear reduction off a conveyor motor, Lovejoy coupled to a 1/4 hp motor from an old maytag washing machine, and a HD foot control on/off switch to run it. 

I know what you and probably anyone else who might be reading this are thinking, I can only imagine what that must look like ? View media item 509204
This pic was taken right after I built it, I am in the process of building a SS cover for it, from the end of the chopper to back over the motor. Then maybe fab. a SS tray for the throat of the grinder?  I built this thing 15 years ago and not really sure what year I will get started on these mods. LOL


----------



## yoda22 (Jun 7, 2020)

Google "gas burner grate" for pre-made options!


----------



## gary s (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice   Mo Better !!

Gary


----------

